# Rally At Wolfwood!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well - the pieces have been coming together for awhile. First, Dreamtimers (Dave & Pat), from Huntsville, AL inquired about CGs in Southern NH because they were heading North for a friend's wedding (they ended up driving up but without the camper) and Calvin&Hobbes (Kevin & Stace) from CapeCod, just had to get away from work for awhile. Then the respective homes of egregg57 (Eric & Tina) & Wolfwood (Judi & Kathy) ..a mere 3 miles apart....made it through the April Floods unscathed (except for phones being lost....and still out for several weeks). Yes - Calvin&Hobbes and 4 kids ranging in age from 1 to 11 cammped through those floods.... and Judi decided there just had to be a way for eveyone to meet up....

SOOOOOO.......the first Rally to ever occur at Wolfwood is history!!! After a VERY long dull winter, followed by rains & flooding that rivalled last May's "100 yr flood" (REALLY!!) - 8 adults and 6 kids all enjoyed an absolutely beautiful 75* NH day and great company!!! And yes, there was also a PotLuck and beer....so it counts









What fun!!! Here's a link to the album with a few photos from the day....they're kinda dark 'cuz we were just having to much fun to break away for photos. f it hadn't been for Kevin's "Policeman voice", we might never have gotten 'em all assembled!

Rally AT Wolfwood


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

How cool is that! Glad you guys had a good time together.

Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great photos! Looks like you all had a great time...Wish we coulda been there!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a great time, Wolfie!
Spring at last!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow ya gotta like having your own private rally! Pictures look great!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Very Very Cool! Now that's something to be Proud of!! I'm impressed!! *




















































































:















Great pics








I am Soooooo Jealous we missed out.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Prelude to Danforth Bay? Looks like fun, and what a great day you had!

Stace & Kevin, was that Allie walking? Wow, she got sooo big, I almost didn't recognize her, what a cutie


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

No oysters?

Wish I could have been there!!!!

Tim


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

*Wolfwood Rocks!*
















Judi and Kathy made this rally like visiting old friends. Eric and Tina, & Kevin and Stace added the new friends. 
From Dave, Pat & Kerri, Thank You! one and all for for a wonderful rally! 
We only wish we could stay for the next one. _One of these days.







_ Hope to see you, _(any or all)_ in the south some day.

BTW:
Eric, I think you missed a spot on Wolfie's ride.









Dave


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That great Judi sure glad to hear eveyone had a great time








Nice pic








Now it makes me miss you & Kath and the boys even more

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Excellent. Now, I see the kids are penned in the yard; do you guys crate them at night in the trailer?


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow, that looks like fun! Wish we could have joined ya'll!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Love the pics. Your property looks very beautiful. Nice setting for a rally!
Fine bunch of OUTBACKERS there.

PS...I'll pass on the 'pen' idea to my wife. She is in the Daycare business.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

N-I-C-E !!! I vote Wolfwood for the National Rally









Looks like y'all had a great time!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Cool, wish we could have joined you! Looks like it was a blast!

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Excellent. Now, I see the kids are penned in the yard; do you guys crate them at night in the trailer?


Nope, Scott. Those aren't our kids....we just fed them ice cream (read: "sugar") and sent them home with their folks


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I go to Florida for a week and this is what I miss. At least I pushed the warm weather up for you. The rest of the warm air is still bottled up inside the Outback I promise to release it on Monday.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> I go to Florida for a week and this is what I miss. At least I pushed the warm weather up for you. The rest of the warm air is still bottled up inside the Outback I promise to release it on Monday.
> 
> John


Thanks for sending it up, John. PERFECT timing!!! Just do me a favor. Could you let that warm air out s-l-o-w-l-y so we can ease into summer this year.....pleeeeeeeez. Not complaining about finally having the warm stuff...nope, not me!....but jumping from 30* to 80* overnight is kinda harsh


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> I go to Florida for a week and this is what I miss. At least I pushed the warm weather up for you. The rest of the warm air is still bottled up inside the Outback I promise to release it on Monday.
> 
> John


That's ok John, I didn't go to Florida, and I didn't get an invite...







.

Oh well, it looks like everyone had a great time, and made the best of the weather, and John, thanks for bringing it back with you. Last week we had 4-6" of rain, this weekend we are under a fire warning....









Tim


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

How cool is that after that horrible flooding and weather and the concerns everyone on here had for you guys its great that you could have a rally. What a beautiful location also - is that a lake on your property?

Wonderful pictures!
Pattie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

bobpattie said:


> How cool is that after that horrible flooding and weather and the concerns everyone on here had for you guys its great that you could have a rally. What a beautiful location also - is that a lake on your property?
> 
> Wonderful pictures!
> Pattie


Thanks, Pattie! What a wonderful post!!!! I must say, there was a fair about of 'chat' between the adults about us all deserving this rally after the week we had all had (Kevin & Stace were camping through out that flooding and with 4 kids...including a 1yr old and 2 yr.old. WOW!! AND they still kept smiling!!!

Yes. The water is on our property. A "lake" ? I suppose that depends on the definition. Does a body of water have to be a certain depth before it can be a "lake"? The water covers 13 acres and is generally 1 - 2ft deep, except for one end by the beaver dam where its ~5 ft deep.

Here's an aerial view ....


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It sounds like you all had a great time!!!

Wish I had been there!

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I bet your lawn mower is bigger than mine!

(nice gardens!)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Congrats for hosting the very 1st private Outback rally







Is this going to be an annual event....I am looking for an invite (hint).

Your place is truely beautiful







...why do you ever leave...it looks nicer than most campgrounds.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> I bet your lawn mower is bigger than mine!


Even comes with a driver....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

Just think - you have an entire year to get your yard fully serviced - I think 25 sites should do









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> Just think - you have an entire year to get your yard fully serviced - I think 25 sites should do
> 
> ...


*
DON'T START!!!!!!!*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Wolfie
> 
> Congrats for hosting the very 1st private Outback rally
> 
> ...


Thanks, Thor! (This is the same place that Doug & Eric - uh - renovated







)[/quote]

And not to brag, or anything, but I would say it turned out pretty darned nice too!
Big pat on the back, Eric. We did good!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(And to think, Wolfie doubted our abilities!







)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wolfie
> 
> Congrats for hosting the very 1st private Outback rally
> 
> ...


Thanks, Thor! (This is the same place that Doug & Eric - uh - renovated







)[/quote]

And not to brag, or anything, but I would say it turned out pretty darned nice too!
Big pat on the back, Eric. We did good!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(And to think, Wolfie doubted our abilities!







)[/quote]
Right. For the whole time it took to climb through the tractor divets in the lane, it looked like a couple of YAHOOs with FrontEnd Loaders and Water Cannons had gutted our beloved Wolfwood. Boy, were we ever relieved when we realized it was the neighbor's house they got!!! Doug, did that lawsuit ever settle out? Did you finally get any credit for time already served? Sure was a shame when Eric 'cut & run' on you like that









<And to think, it _was_ your abilities I doubted...when all along, it should have been your sanity I questioned!!!














>


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> Just think - you have an entire year to get your yard fully serviced - I think 25 sites should do whistling.gif


uh, 24, we call dibs on the first site


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Level concrete pad pull thrus with full hookups. You have room for tons of sites and can I request a boat ramp.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

This thread is starting to sound WAAAAAYYYYYYYY too familiar


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> This thread is starting to sound WAAAAAYYYYYYYY too familiar


heh heh heh!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> This thread is starting to sound WAAAAAYYYYYYYY too familiar
























Oh, Boy...






















________________________________________
It looks like everyone had a GREAT time!
Thanks for the Pix.

MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> Congrats for hosting the very 1st private Outback rally
> 
> ...


Yup I'm w/ Thor, looking for my personal invitation to the next private NE Rally.
















Sorry Wolfie couldn't resist.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Wolfie
> 
> Congrats for hosting the very 1st private Outback rally
> 
> ...


Yup I'm w/ Thor, looking for my personal invitation to the next private NE Rally.
















Sorry Wolfie couldn't resist.








[/quote]
ME TOO!!! I'd like another invite also, _but..._

Two requests:

NO STORMS this time















_and_
Could we make it a little later in the year, _You guys just don't have enough stuff open yet to find places other than WOLFWOOD to camp. Makes the trip up and back difficult._

Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> Wolfie
> 
> Congrats for hosting the very 1st private Outback rally
> 
> ...


Yup I'm w/ Thor, looking for my personal invitation to the next private NE Rally.
















Sorry Wolfie couldn't resist.








[/quote]
ME TOO!!! I'd like another invite also, _but..._

Two requests:

NO STORMS this time















_and_
Could we make it a little later in the year, _You guys just don't have enough stuff open yet to find places other than WOLFWOOD to camp. Makes the trip up and back difficult._

Dave















[/quote]

Uh....Dave....







If I recall correctly ----- YOU were the one that set that schedule.......





































...and, btw







this is a *STANDING INVITE* for *ALL  * Outbackers!!! If you are (or can possibly be) in the area of Wolfwood - give us a call, eMail, PM, Carrier Pidgeon, whatever!!!!! We'd love to have you stop by or we'll come find you (yeah - it's our little slice of heaven but it's _REAL _ nice to have a reason, now and again, to turn our backs on the yard work







)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> ...and, btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm there







see ya soon!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for the standing INVITE!

Let's see, only 2000 miles or so to your place. We might have to make that a _long_ weekend.









Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Thanks for the standing INVITE!
> 
> Let's see, only 2000 miles or so to your place. We might have to make that a _long_ weekend.
> 
> ...


ok









Mark, many years ago, I did that drive - alone. Only took 2 days ....


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Wolfie
> 
> Congrats for hosting the very 1st private Outback rally Is this going to be an annual event....*I am looking for an invite* (hint).
> 
> ...


Yup I'm w/ Thor, looking for my personal invitation to the next private NE Rally.

Sorry Wolfie couldn't resist. 
[/quote]
ME TOO!!! I'd like another invite also, _but..._

Two requests:

NO STORMS this time [/i]
Could we make it a little later in the year, _You guys just don't have enough stuff open yet to find places other than WOLFWOOD to camp. Makes the trip up and back difficult._

Dave

[/quote]

Uh....Dave....







If I recall correctly ----- YOU were the one that set that schedule.......

...and, btw







this is a *STANDING INVITE* for *ALL  * Outbackers!!! If you are (or can possibly be) in the area of Wolfwood - give us a call, eMail, PM, Carrier Pidgeon, whatever!!!!! We'd love to have you stop by or we'll come find you (yeah - it's our little slice of heaven but it's _REAL _ nice to have a reason, now and again, to turn our backs on the yard work







)
[/quote]
Yes, Well...  perhaps, but I only did the portion connected to the rally,







MY trip was planned when my less than 'travel friendly' friend, decided he had to get married during the "STORM OF THE CENTURY" _(tm)_









Besides, A person should try to learn from their mistakes... Don't you think???

I want to go back, I miss being there already!!!























Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The door is ALWAYS open Dave!!! And we'll leave a light on for ya!

90* here today!!!

Y'all come now, ya' hear!


----------

